# roasted Hatch green chiles!!



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

Hubby and I only just realized this year that the green Hatch chile growers (from the Hatch region in New Mexico, not the company)  have roasting events here in So Cal!  New Mexico roasted green chiles are something special, so we have gone a little nuts. Last week we pressure canned 25 lbs of hot green chiles (which are really hot) and yesterday we canned 25 lbs of mild green chiles. WE ARE RICH!! RICH IN CHILES!!

Now believe it or not, hubby has me under strict orders to limit what we give away because he is convinced that we will run out within the year. Even though we have over 50 lbs of roasted green chiles in pints and half pints. To be fair now we can use them in NM green chile sauce, nachos, chile relleno casserole, on green chile burgers, salsas, posole, pizza, antipasti, fajitas, tacos, burritos, crock pot chicken, braised pork, mac and cheese ...


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

You nutty hatch types!  One of my bf's is like this too - although she has the excuse of living in Albuquerque - and hatch season always signals a massive roasting/peeling/freezing event.  J might be right, too, my BF and her DH manage to go through an awful lot of chilis over the next year


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

See? We arent alone in our lunacy!!!

Jon's uncle lives in Arizona and he freezes up about the same amount or more each year. So he said he didn't want any of our canned chiles. And then he stole a pint!!!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> See? We arent alone in our lunacy!!!
> 
> Jon's uncle lives in Arizona and he freezes up about the same amount or more each year. So he said he didn't want any of our canned chiles. And then he stole a pint!!!



Well, duh!  It is the same as wanting to try someone else's soap, even though you have a zillion of your own 

I bet you have a weird, possessive feeling about all those lovely, neatly lined up jars, and that there is frequent visiting and possible patting/caressing going on ....


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

Stop looking in my window!!!!!


not_ally said:


> i bet you have a weird, possessive feeling about all those lovely, neatly lined up jars, and that there is frequent visiting and possible patting/caressing going on ....


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice job of canning, you have done a fine job of breaking in the new canner. Now for some nice albie to can


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh, I am so jealous! I'm not familiar with Hatch chiles, but I never met a chile I didn't like. I just paid too much to have 8 bottles of my favorite hot sauce shipped to me because I can't get it locally any more. It's Matouk's from Trinidad, made with scotch bonnets. Since you're a heat lover, I'll pass along one of my favorite recipes. I think the recipe says use two chipotles in adobo, but I usually dump the whole can in, because I like it.......on fire! I use chicken thighs, because they have so much more flavor. The recipe shows it served with rice and beans, but I like to take some of the chicken (it just falls off the bone), and sauce, and wrap it in a flour tortilla, so good. Anyway, here it is.........
http://www.theperfectpantry.com/201...cooker-chicken-in-peanut-and-chile-sauce.html
_Enjoy your stash!!!_


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

Nav, that looks good, although your post is kind of a teaser, I cannot get the link to open!  I almost always use chicken thighs for the flavor, too.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

Ah canning season, ya gotta love it.  Our season here is very short so if you sneeze you miss it.  Thought I missed the blueberries which are only here for about 3 weeks until a co-worker brought me a bunch from her own bushes.
I have a few weeks yet to get moving on the last of the tomatoes and veggies and your post got me yearning...
I splurged a few years ago on an All American pressure canner and love it (although it looks like something from a sci-fi movie).  If you have never raw packed beef or chicken with your pressure canner ya gotta try it!  Put the meat in a pint jar raw with a bit of salt and that's it!  You end up with some great meat (the beef is _so_ tender) that you can use to whip up a meal in minutes...I take the beef, add some BBQ sauce to it and serve it over rice and veggies...dinner in under 20 minutes...
{{eyeing the All American and getting ideas...enabler!}}


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

R, I never heard of home-canning meat.  That sure does sound good, though.  Please do not give me ideas


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> R, I never heard of home-canning meat.  That sure does sound good, though.  Please do not give me ideas


I'm a bit of a prepper so I have a years supply of food here at all times...
If you have a pressure canner, home canning meats is amazingly simple with the raw pack method and the results are just wonderful.  I use the chicken for quick chicken pot pies or ala king, chicken soup in minutes and of course chicken salad.  The beef starts out as cheap tough cuts and ends up being wonderfully tender and flavorful.  If you have ever bought canned meat from a store, don't compare the two, home canned meats are very tasty.  It's also a great way to use up freezer meats after a power outage.  Best of all you can take advantage of sales on large amounts of cheap beef and not lose space or spend dollars of energy by freezing them.  
I will warn you and all others that can, the new ball seals on the lids have changed and are now only good for a year!  I use tattler lids and have tried meats that were 2 years old (the stuff just doesn't last longer around here cause we love it so much) and they were perfect.
When boneless, skinless chicken breasts go on sale I stock up, split them in half (if they aren't already), pop two halves in a pint jar with a half tsp salt and send em to the canner.  I think you get about a pound of meat per pint jar but don't quote me on that.  And since it cooks in its own juices the stock it creates in the jar is amazing...if I don't use it for the dish, I save it in ice cube trays and use it in recipes...sometimes I just put it in a 1/4 pint jar in the fridge...never lasts long.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

After a year of research the All-American is what I got. And I am SO glad I got the 921 21.5 quart size instead of the smaller one. I didnt think that hubby would be such the enabler and we really appreciate the larger size.

And yes, canning meat and fish is next on the list - thanks for the nudge. We've already canned a ton of pinto beans, baked beans (UK style), garbanzos, soups, stews & enchilada sauce. And I need to water bath can more fig preserves - stocked up a batch's worth in the freezer from my friends fig tree.



rparrny said:


> Ah canning season, ya gotta love it.  Our season here is very short so if you sneeze you miss it.  Thought I missed the blueberries which are only here for about 3 weeks until a co-worker brought me a bunch from her own bushes.
> I have a few weeks yet to get moving on the last of the tomatoes and veggies and your post got me yearning...
> I splurged a few years ago on an All American pressure canner and love it (although it looks like something from a sci-fi movie).  If you have never raw packed beef or chicken with your pressure canner ya gotta try it!  Put the meat in a pint jar raw with a bit of salt and that's it!  You end up with some great meat (the beef is _so_ tender) that you can use to whip up a meal in minutes...I take the beef, add some BBQ sauce to it and serve it over rice and veggies...dinner in under 20 minutes...
> {{eyeing the All American and getting ideas...enabler!}}


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Now believe it or not, hubby has me under strict orders to limit what we give away because he is convinced that we will run out within the year.


I can't tell if those are ball lids you are using but be aware they recently changed the lids and now they are only good for a year's seal.  It would be a tragedy to see any of the beauties go to waste!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Nav, that looks good, although your post is kind of a teaser, I cannot get the link to open!  I almost always use chicken thighs for the flavor, too.



Don't know what happened to that link, but I think I have it fixed now. It's really good as written, but of course, if you like it hotter like I do, you can add as many chipotles as you like. And I've never made it with chicken breasts, only the thighs, they have so much more flavor. I usually take all the meat off the bones when it's done, mix it with the sauce and divide it up and freeze for later. It's just me, and I can't eat all of it at once, so luckily, it freezes very well too.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh that looks awesome!

There was an extra "a" in your link - this one works: http://www.theperfectpantry.com/201...cooker-chicken-in-peanut-and-chile-sauce.html



navigator9 said:


> Oh, I am so jealous! I'm not familiar with Hatch chiles, but I never met a chile I didn't like. I just paid too much to have 8 bottles of my favorite hot sauce shipped to me because I can't get it locally any more. It's Matouk's from Trinidad, made with scotch bonnets. Since you're a heat lover, I'll pass along one of my favorite recipes. I think the recipe says use two chipotles in adobo, but I usually dump the whole can in, because I like it.......on fire! I use chicken thighs, because they have so much more flavor. The recipe shows it served with rice and beans, but I like to take some of the chicken (it just falls off the bone), and sauce, and wrap it in a flour tortilla, so good. Anyway, here it is.........
> http://www.theperfectpantry.com/201...cooker-chicken-in-peanut-and-chile-sauce.html
> _Enjoy your stash!!!_


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> After a year of research the All-American is what I got. And I am SO glad I got the 921 21.5 quart size instead of the smaller one. I didnt think that hubby would be such the enabler and we really appreciate the larger size.



I'm jealous, I wanted the larger size but it wouldn't clear my range hood...:cry:


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

Those are Kerr lids - which is the same thing... Do you have a link about the change in the lids? Im always finding surprises - like they have not recommended heating the lids in hot water for ages now! http://www.freshpreserving.com/lids-101

Do you like the tattlers?



rparrny said:


> I can't tell if those are ball lids you are using but be aware they recently changed the lids and now they are only good for a year's seal.  It would be a tragedy to see any of the beauties go to waste!


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Those are Kerr lids - which is the same thing... Do you have a link about the change in the lids? Im always finding surprises - like they have not recommended heating the lids in hot water for ages now! http://www.freshpreserving.com/lids-101
> 
> Do you like the tattlers?


Yeah ball is not very forthcoming on that, it is listed on the side of the box of both the jars and the lid only boxes.  If you email them they will tell you.  I found out from SB canning, a facebook site and web page dedicated to canning. If you do a search they provide the link.
The tattler lids take some getting use to, there's definitely a learning curve there but now I love them.  It was nerve racking not hearing that "ping" and there is a specific way you have to apply the lid, you screw the jar tight and then turn back a quarter turn.  They are also _really_ touchy and fail if you overfill even just a bit.  But 4 years later I have yet to buy a replacement seal for them so I feel it was definitely worth the extra money.
And the lids in hot water?  That's because of the new seals.  Many people think that you heat the lids to sterilize them but it is actually just to soften the seal rubber...or at least the _old_ seal rubber.  The new ones are much thinner if you look at them and compare to older lids you keep around for storage but not canning.  My guess is the crappy thinner rubber can't hold a seal very well, hence the new guidelines.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

Actually if you look on their site, the lids have not needed simmering since 1969!! That really surprised me.

I always thought the "use within a year" was just to cover their butts.  How long are the tattler lids supposed to be good for on canned product?


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Actually if you look on their site, the lids have not needed simmering since 1969!! That really surprised me.
> 
> I always thought the "use within a year" was just to cover their butts.  How long are the tattler lids supposed to be good for on canned product?


I'm not sure of the recommendations but I have some that are 5 yrs old and still good, I rotate after that so don't know how much longer they would go.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 6, 2015)

Hatch green chilis - great score!  I too would hoard them.  We did that with wild sockeye salmon that we caught, smoked and canned. That is,  until the next year's run, when we'd share the old -- which were still every bit as good as the day they were canned.  But now that fish is afar, and our remaining supply of last year's bounty is red gold to us.  

If the companies are intentionally degrading their seals, that is a shame.  So if a year from now your chilis need consuming, I'd be glad to reciprocate with something as precious.  Unfortunately, probably not salmon, but maybe by then elk or huckleberry filling.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 6, 2015)

Deal!


CaraBou said:


> If the companies are intentionally degrading their seals, that is a shame.  So if a year from now your chilis need consuming, I'd be glad to reciprocate with something as precious.  Unfortunately, probably not salmon, but maybe by then elk or huckleberry filling.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 7, 2015)

I use Tattler lids too and I agree there is a learning curve, but they do work well. 

As far as how long canned good should last ... even if the seal and lid will stay good indefinitely, my rule is to use up within a couple years, no more than three. Even if older canned food is still perfectly safe, the nutrients and flavor often suffer.

I really think that is the point about Ball's recommendation about the 1 year storage life. http://www.freshpreserving.com/tools/faqs/how-long-does-canned-food-last


----------



## Stacy (Sep 7, 2015)

Seawolfe, from this moment forward I thank that this is how I shall picture your husband.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 7, 2015)

That's what happens when the hatch chilis get hold of you


----------



## rparrny (Sep 7, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I use Tattler lids too and I agree there is a learning curve, but they do work well.
> 
> As far as how long canned good should last ... even if the seal and lid will stay good indefinitely, my rule is to use up within a couple years, no more than three. Even if older canned food is still perfectly safe, the nutrients and flavor often suffer.
> 
> I really think that is the point about Ball's recommendation about the 1 year storage life. http://www.freshpreserving.com/tools/faqs/how-long-does-canned-food-last


Yeah the studies show that after 3 years the flavor starts to suffer and after 5 the nutrients start to suffer..
I wouldn't trust the newer lids more than a year...take a look at the older lids and you can see why...they are much thinner.


----------

